# How Useful Is A Timberjack? The Tool



## ePhoenix

Below is what I'm referencing to:







I have been using Stihl chainsaws professionally for over 25 years. I've never used one before. I used cant hooks before, but even then, not often. I've always just "man-handled" it. LOL!

When I cut a log it is mainly to cut it into pieces one person can handle somewhat easy so it can be carted off.(residential tree removals) I make my series of cuts about 70% to 95% the way through, then I stop and roll the log over to finish it, which helps considerably in preventing chain from making contact with the ground.

Now I consider myself a very good saw operator. I can cut a log almost all the way through to the opposite side cambium layer.(yeah, braggin' a little. LOL!) I don't like to do this because then others think they can too, then I'm sharpening more than I want to when others are trying to get cute. LOL!

There are times when I'll cut part of the log that is already naturally suspended off the ground until the rest is resting on the ground. I also lift part of the log and just set it on other logs. While it seems easiest and fastest to me to just make my cuts, then roll log over to finish the cuts, I'm thinking this tool must have uses I can utilize.

Do many of you use this tool for your cutting needs? If so, how is it a tool you feel is worth carrying in your tool arsenal? It what situations do you use it most... and are there other uses than what I described?

Thanks,

ePhoenix


----------



## czar800

I cut the same way you do ( I believe its the Fastest )

I have a cant hook and used it when we have are mill I don't get it out much anymore think a timderjack will just slow you & what about big stuff.


----------



## beaverb01

*Me Too*

I cut the same way you do, app. 75% then roll over. The cant hook is the tool I use. For small stuff, I guess the timberjack would be OK, but the same technique of 75% then roll works just as good. I insist that my guys do it this way. On really big stuff that we can't muscle, I use the Kubota to roll it  

Beaver


----------



## 2FatGuys

We used to work the same way, manhandling everything. We had wooden handled cant hooks, but never really used them much. One of our customers gave us one of the "Logrite" aluminum handles cant hooks. That thing is VERY light and strong! We use it a lot now, saving our backs for more productive work. There is a "log jack" option available for it, but we have never bought it. It seems that using it would be much slower than the "75% then roll" method we are acustomed to.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK

The cant-hook is a great tool & useful to roll a log onto a small limb for cutting.


----------



## dimanager

I use mine quite a bit. For the usual things, but it works great to turn the large chunks on end to split. What usually took two people or but your own nut, is no problem at all now.

Sam


----------



## A. Stanton

I'm small potatoes, however, I bought a log peavy and optional stand for it from Log Rite. Best money I ever spent. I no longer have to bend over to move those logs; and the stand keeps the log off the ground, protecting your blade. You can get the whole works for about $150. And believe me, you will never buy another peavy the rest of your life--the aircraft aluminum is practically indestructable.


----------



## ePhoenix

Thanks for the replies guys! I guess we sort of use tools we were already familier with or worked with before. My old boss from years ago had one, but we hardly used it, then the following tree service I worked for didn't have one, so as for using one myself often, never happened.

ePhoenix


----------



## Slvrmple72

You cant go wrong with the cant hook. Timber jack will slow you down but it is useful in some circumstances I just cannot think of any right now. Not to highjack the thread or anything but since we are on the subject of moving logs around does anyone have any input on the log ox or similiar ?


----------



## juststumps

beaverb01 said:


> I cut the same way you do, app. 75% then roll over. The cant hook is the tool I use. For small stuff, I guess the timberjack would be OK, but the same technique of 75% then roll works just as good. I insist that my guys do it this way. On really big stuff that we can't muscle, I use the Kubota to roll it
> 
> Beaver



can't always get a tractor to the job.... stuff buried in the dirt,,, stubs,, really big ,,or crooked,, are real PITA to roll be hand.... cant works really good,, the foot thing on a timber jack to lift the log of the ground is a waste of energy... IMHO


----------



## ePhoenix

Yeah I figure the leverage one can get with a cant hook to move the big boys is worth having it around. I'm just so use to muscling everything... which is what tree removals are known for, but I think owning one falls under the category of working smarter not harder. LOL!

Thanks!

ePhoenix


----------



## Urbicide

I bought a timber jack a couple of years ago from Bailey's. The tool is well made and fairly heavy. It works as intended when I do use it. Unfortunately for me is the fact that I usually have my hands full in the first place. The terrain on my property is not very flat and not always accessible by car, truck, or tractor. I have to carry everything I plan on using so the timber jack is usually left under a tarp. If I had an ATV it would be a different story.


----------



## Wortown Mick

Youll roll logs you couldnt have otherwise with a peavy.

Either slam the dog into the wood or for a rotten or harder log smash it in good with a maul. 

The jack thing is nifty but not needed when speed is a concern.


----------



## ePhoenix

*What are the primary differences between a peavy and a cant hook?*

I can see the peavy has the pointed end, but not sure which one I should get.

Do you think one is better? If so, why?

ePhoenix


----------



## Urbicide

I believe the peavey works better on large wood and the cant with smaller wood. The straight point on the peavey would also be more useful for directing floating logs.


----------



## ePhoenix

Ok, thanks. I think I'll go with the cant hook. It's still better than the ol' grunt-n-role technique I perfected years ago. LOL!

ePhoenix


----------



## Jackbnimble

Without a tractor or a 4 wheeler, I'm left with good old human power to lift, drag, pull, roll, shoot at, the timbers I'm making. Suppose a winch would work, but it would probably be too expensive for this poor boy. What do you guys use?


----------



## Marine5068

I'll be buying a Timbrjack/Peavy before I purchase my truck load of hardwood logs


----------



## Griff93

I wasn't happy with the timber Jacks on the market at the time so I built my own out of steel tubing. I made it 6 ft long to get some real leverage. The handle pins apart so it will fit in a truck toolbox. I've used it quite a lot. I don't use it nearly as much as I have an sk650 and bmg now. I keep it around for those places that aren't accessable.


----------



## Brian72

ePhoenix said:


> Below is what I'm referencing to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been using Stihl chainsaws professionally for over 25 years. I've never used one before. I used cant hooks before, but even then, not often. I've always just "man-handled" it. LOL!
> 
> When I cut a log it is mainly to cut it into pieces one person can handle somewhat easy so it can be carted off.(residential tree removals) I make my series of cuts about 70% to 95% the way through, then I stop and roll the log over to finish it, which helps considerably in preventing chain from making contact with the ground.
> 
> Now I consider myself a very good saw operator. I can cut a log almost all the way through to the opposite side cambium layer.(yeah, braggin' a little. LOL!) I don't like to do this because then others think they can too, then I'm sharpening more than I want to when others are trying to get cute. LOL!
> 
> There are times when I'll cut part of the log that is already naturally suspended off the ground until the rest is resting on the ground. I also lift part of the log and just set it on other logs. While it seems easiest and fastest to me to just make my cuts, then roll log over to finish the cuts, I'm thinking this tool must have uses I can utilize.
> 
> Do many of you use this tool for your cutting needs? If so, how is it a tool you feel is worth carrying in your tool arsenal? It what situations do you use it most... and are there other uses than what I described?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ePhoenix


I own a woodchuck dual with the log jack option. It's a cant hook/peavey combo. It's a great tool and I highly recommend their products. I mostly cut and roll as it's much faster. The one benefit I've found with the jack is having a long log tangled up with other logs or brush. I can usually get the jack under and cut it into smaller, more manageable lengths. The jack option is only $20 more so it's well worth it.


----------



## JeffGu

Brian72 said:


> I own a woodchuck dual with the log jack option.



This is what I have, as well. Love that thing. Gets used on every job, and when cutting wood at the shop, too. I initially thought the aluminum handle would end up getting bent (my other ones are steel) but that big, fat hunk of aluminum tubing is actually stronger than my cheaper, steel ones.


----------



## JackJ

Yeah, here's a third vote for the Woodchuck Dual. I don't use it all that often to jack a log off the ground, but it does that well. Mostly used to roll 'em over saving my aging back.


----------



## rarefish383

ePhoenix said:


> *What are the primary differences between a peavy and a cant hook?*
> 
> I can see the peavy has the pointed end, but not sure which one I should get.
> 
> Do you think one is better? If so, why?
> 
> ePhoenix



Another use for the spike on a peavy is for leverage, especially when you need to turn a log. Jab the spike in the ground on one end to hold that end in place. Then take your cant hook and roll the log from the other end. The end by the peavy will stay in place and the log will spin, the other end will roll and you can turn the log 45*, 90*, whatever. We would often do this when we wanted to drop one log across another to keep it off the ground, Joe.


----------



## JTM

I bought a Peavey mfg timber jack for when I was cutting up tops for fire wood of white oaks we had logged. It worked great since none of the limbs were straight. Now I just leave the stand off and pull the butts away from the stumps of the trash trees I'm cutting. I also use a long handled hookeroon for moving smaller stuff. I absolutely love that tool.


----------



## jtc16

Brian72 said:


> I own a woodchuck dual with the log jack option. It's a cant hook/peavey combo. It's a great tool



I have a woodchuck too, don't use the jack attachment too often, but you can turn a big log with it for sure definitely worth it. I ordered from the woodchuck website and got a pickaroon/hookaroon firewood tool included as well that I use everytime I load firewood to deliver.


----------



## wahconah98

A friend of mine gave me a generic timberjack with a massive wood handle. It worked great right up until the point where I lifted a rather large oak log and the "leg" ripped the steel gussets that keep it perpendicular to the handle turning my free timberjack into an overweight cant hook. I'll most likely end up investing in one of the options from Woodchuck but until then I make due with my Stihl peavey.


----------

